# Szekspir



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

jak powszechna jest pisownia Szekspir?


----------



## BezierCurve

Nie wiem, jak sprawa wygląda od strony statystyki, ale ta forma jest dosyć powszechna. Wynika to pewnie z faktu, że łatwiej ją i pisać i odmieniać (bez dodatkowego apostrofu).


----------



## marco_2

Pamiętam, że w szkolnych podręcznikach do literatury powszechnej używano wyłącznie postaci _Szekspir_, tylko na początku w nawiasie podawano pisownię angielską. Natomiast gdyby porównać częstotliwość użycia pisowni _Chopin vs Szopen, _to myślę, że współcześnie _Chopin _by wygrał.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Ja bym jednak była skłonna powiedzieć, że jest używana częsciej niż forma oryginalna. Podejrzewam nawet, że na skutek dominacji spolszczonej wersji pewna część niewykształconych ludzi miałaby problem z napisaniem oryginalnej...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kamila_Poland said:


> Ja bym jednak była skłonna powiedzieć, że jest używana częsciej niż forma oryginalna. Podejrzewam nawet, że na skutek dominacji spolszczonej wersji pewna część niewykształconych ludzi miałaby problem z napisaniem oryginalnej...


Do XIX wieku pisano obce nazwiska fonetycznie według zasad wymowy polskiej. Jeszcze Mickiewicz używa obficie takiej pisowni ("książę Dynasów" = de Nassau). Dopiero XX wiek przyniósł nakaz pisania według oryginalnej pisowni, jeżeli jest to alfabet łaciński, ale powszechnie nadal ignoruje się znaki diakrytyczne i specjalne litery. Nazwy miast w wielu krajach i dawnych postaci historycznych pisze się nadal po polsku: Rzym, Madryt, Paryż, Waszyngton, Moguncja, Drezno, Lubeka, Praga, Budapeszt, itp.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Ben Jamin said:


> Do XIX wieku pisano obce nazwiska fonetycznie według zasad wymowy polskiej. Jeszcze Mickiewicz używa obficie takiej pisowni ("książę Dynasów" = de Nassau). Dopiero XX wiek przyniósł nakaz pisania według oryginalnej pisowni, jeżeli jest to alfabet łaciński, ale powszechnie nadal ignoruje się znaki diakrytyczne i specjalne litery.



Słusznie, ale autor tematu pytał o rozpowszechnienie takiej pisowni, a nie o jej poprawność i właśnie do tego starałam się ustosunkować


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kamila_Poland said:


> Słusznie, ale autor tematu pytał o rozpowszechnienie takiej pisowni, a nie o jej poprawność i właśnie do tego starałam się ustosunkować


Na to pytanie odpowiedziałaś chyba wyczerpująco. Można jeszcze zrobić poszukiwanie na Google search Szekspir i Shakespeare, podając język polski jako ograniczenie i zakres geograficzny Polska.
Ja dodałem tylko trochę "tła" dla uzupełnienia.
Do poprawności jednak się nie ustosunkowywałem, pisałem o "Uzusie". Wydaje mi się, że obie formy są nadal poprawne. Sam William Szekspir jednak sam nie umiał dobrze pisać swojego nazwiska, zachowało się podobno sześć jego podpisów, każdy w innej pisowni.


----------



## jazyk

> Nazwy miast w wielu krajach i dawnych postaci historycznych pisze się  nadal po polsku: Rzym, Madryt, Paryż, Waszyngton, Moguncja, Drezno,  Lubeka, Praga, Budapeszt, itp.


 Wiele języków tak zachowuje się i to naturalne.

Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy są inne imiona obce, które się piszą po polsku.


----------



## BezierCurve

Oczywiście, im bardziej znana postać i im dawniej żyła, tym większe prawdopodobieństwo, że została spolszczona. Jerzy Waszyngton, Galileusz, Ptolemeusz, etc. 

Co ciekawe, np. Ludwik Pasteur zachował swoje oryginalne "u".


----------



## jazyk

> Oczywiście, im bardziej znana postać i im dawniej żyła, tym większe  prawdopodobieństwo, że została spolszczona. Jerzy Waszyngton, Galileusz,  Ptolemeusz, etc.


Dobrze, dziękuję, ale nie myślę, że mówimy o tej samej rzeczy. Imiona ty są adaptacjami ortograficznymi i fonetycznymi oryginalnych imion. _Szekspir _jest adaptacją tylko ortograficzną, bo wymowa jest prawie identyczna jak ta oryginalna.

  Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi!


----------



## BezierCurve

Rozumiem, myślę jednak, że w wielu przypadkach trudno byłoby wytyczyć sztywną granicę między jednym a drugim rodzajem adaptacji.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Imiona te są adaptacjami ortograficznymi i fonetycznymi oryginalnych imion (i nazwisk). _Szekspir _jest adaptacją tylko ortograficzną, bo wymowa jest prawie identyczna jak ta oryginalna.


 
Szekspir jest chyba dosyć wyjątkowy, w większości wypadków następowała jednak wyraźna zmiana wymowy. Jedynie nazwiska niemieckie nie zawierające ö ani ü dają się tak przerabiać: Schultze > Szulc, Schumacher > Szumacher, Schmidt > Szmit, itd. Ale już Schütz > Szyc.


----------



## miguell

Jestem licealistą, a biorąc pod uwagę ogólny poziom angielskiego licealistów, zdecydowanie jestem za tym, że młodzi Polacy wolą wersję polską, bo w angielskiej to można się jeszcze pomylić. Oczywiście mówie też o sobie. xd

Polonistka wspomniała mi też, że w j. polskim ułatwiono np. wymowe nazwiska Goethe.


----------

